# Cut Score Thread - Cuz it's bound to happen anyway



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 16, 2014)

So, what do you think it is. Anybody got some detailed, clever math that will shed light on the elusive cut score determination? I'm interested to see what you youngens think up these days and who knows, maybe you can break the code. Have at it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2014)

I read an article recently that a new scoring method has been developed and that the new cutoff score will something like 80%. I'll see if I can find the article again and post it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sapper said:


> So, what do you think it is.


Seriously?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

cut score = 1 + fail score

:thumbs:


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 16, 2014)

70% scaled score = cut score


----------



## wattersa81 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm hoping since mine had far less mathematical then october's test that the equating is heavy in my favor.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Cut Score = (Credit score / Age)


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 16, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > So, what do you think it is.
> ...




Just having fun with the wait.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 16, 2014)

hey if we can contain the nonsense in one thread that we can then ignore I am all for it!!!!


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

&lt; my score - 1. Hopefully.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> hey if we can contain the nonsense in one thread that we can then ignore I am all for it!!!!


should we move the 10k or more thread here too?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sapper said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sapper said:
> ...


LOL...I know.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > So, what do you think it is.
> ...


I know it's a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey, I'm allowed to indulge in a little bit of fantasy math... aren't I?

I think the cut score for the PS exam based on my personal opinion of its difficulty has got to be like 12 or else nobody would pass it...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sapper said:
> ...


And that's the response I was actually looking for Sap.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Literally.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm confused, what do pills have to do with cut scores?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2014)

^ that all depends Sap. Did you take the red pill or the blue pill??? Your score depends on it...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

$hit, I took a green pill. Bought it off a guy in the parking lot because it was half the price of the blue/red ones inside. You don't think that impacted anything, do you?

&lt;twitch&gt;


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 16, 2014)

The blue pill would have made you very uncomfortable, depending the room between the table and the seat...at least for 4 hours.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 16, 2014)

42


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Ohhhh, I'd be feeling really confident if it's 42. I'm not that optimistic. I am afraid it will be significantly higher. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 16, 2014)

After the results come out, it would be funny for someone to post a failing score of something like 62/80 just to freak people out. Especially if you are the first state to come out.


----------



## Memozee (Apr 16, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]I took Mechanical - Thermal / Fluids depth and as most of us here my morning went good but the afternoon kicked my left nutt. I had similar feeling of thinking "where to hang my PE license" after the morning exam but the afternoon session has taken all that joy away.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]On my way back from exam I started calculating what the "cut-score" would be...in an attempt to see if I stand a chance on passing my exam. It’s later that I realized that I am trying to arrive a number with very few knowns and bunch of unknowns...so thats out. [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Morning Exam: I felt that I might have scored about 70% [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Afternoon Exam: 15 (solid) + 15 (good engineering guesses..have spend a lot of time trying to solve but ended up guessing on the closest numbers I computed) x 0.4 + 10 (random guess as I ran out of time) x 0.2. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Therefore: [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Morning: 40 x 0.7 = 28 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Afternoon: 15+6+2 = 23 [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Total: 51 / 80 ~ 63% raw..NOT SURE IF THIS IS ENOUGH!!! [/SIZE]*


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Memozee, you might have gotten more correct on the morning than you are assuming. Stay positive! Afternoon was a little choppy for me too.


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Golden Eagle. What afternoon did you take? Wonder if we were in School of PE together.


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Golden Eagle said:


> After the results come out, it would be funny for someone to post a failing score of something like 62/80 just to freak people out. Especially if you are the first state to come out.


I don't think we'll ever know our raw score. Only a few states will even disclose the normalized score.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Ready for PE said:


> Golden Eagle. What afternoon did you take? Wonder if we were in School of PE together.




I think we were together. I took the Mechanical course on weeknights. It was a good course overall. I was happy with most of the profs. Since I took the MD depth, I had to pay close attention during those classes. I thought material helped me learn it well enough.

Where did you sit for the exam?


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Austin, which ran like clockwork and it was at the Austin Convention Center which is a nice, newish venue.


----------



## acethepemd (Apr 16, 2014)

My best guestimate score is 55/80 to pass for Mechanical MD.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

I recall VTE having some input on this topic


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

I think 55/80 might be reasonable too. The cut score could be as simple as a 70% after 1 or 2 bad questions are thrown out. The NCEES description makes it sound more comlicated than that, with subject matter experts quantifying difficulty of each question which gets aggregated into an overal difficulty for that particular exam administration. Who knows it's all hocus pocus and there is no point to this speculation. But us engineering, OCD types are drawn in likes moths to a flame.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 16, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I recall VTE having some input on this topic






Didn't it involve the number of times his dog pooped or something?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2014)

^ I believe that is correct. LOL


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 16, 2014)

Cut score for April = 70% x (NCEES current expenses / NCEES current budget) x 6 months of inflation x Safety Factor. (Minimum of 68%)

Adjusted for errors in the exam and how evil NCEES felt that year of course.


----------



## Memozee (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow that 55/80 cut score makes me nervous. Golden Eagle &amp; Ready for PE, I took School of PE as well….I took the weekend option. My review of school of PE:

-Thermo &amp; HVAC Instructors – Very Good

-Fluids &amp; Machine Design Instructor – Fairly Good

-Engineering Econ &amp; Project Management Science Instructor – Awful

Overall it was a decent review. What do you guys feel?


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 20, 2014)

^Pretty much the same except I wouldn't have given the Econ guy such a poor grade. That may be because I wasn't really paying attention. The econ and project managment stuff comes naturally to me and I knew it wouldn't be huge on the exam so I wasn't paying really close attention, to be honest.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 20, 2014)

The economic guy was fine. I definitely learned the material.


----------



## Memozee (Apr 20, 2014)

May be we had different instructors.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 9, 2014)

Here it is NJ Mike, you even posted in it!


----------



## NJmike PE (May 9, 2014)

I know. I post a lot places. Sorry.

EDIT: I really thought it was in the results forum. my bad

St00pid N00B


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 9, 2014)

Just giving you a hard time, I don't care if you post a new cut score thread. There will probably be at least two more before its all said and done.


----------

